# Having triplets had scan no heart beats but what do you think of this



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi ladies 

I am 8 weeks 2 days today pg with triplets i went for a scan yesterday they said my stomich was full of gas and they could not see baby 1 or 2 heart beat but number 3 was hiding they told me to come back tomorrow for a scan 

i have had past history of no heart beat at 8 weeks with a number of my pregnancy so i have asked to have a dnc tomorrow if everything is 
still the same news 

My nurse also phoned me today my miscarriage nurse i have been under her since i was 19 she is lovely she said hse deffo wants me to have another scan tomorrow as so many ladies have been called back
as they have had no heart beat and again this morning my nurse said she has moved some to another scanning unit 

I wish they would of done that with me yesterday at least i would of known by now i am not building my hopes up as everything falls flat in my face but what do you think do you think there could be a chance because they have called ladies back 

karen xxxxxxxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Karen 

I am so sorry hun.

I cannot answer your questions but I am sure that they wouldn't have called you back unless they thought there was a chance of at least one of the babies being ok. 

((hugs))

T xx


----------



## Alli R. (Mar 16, 2005)

Karen,

Sending you a great big   I am so so sorry you are going through this nightmare. There are no words that will stop your worrying until the next scan tomorrow, I will hope and pray that you get good news.

We are all here for you,

sending you and your babies    

Lots of love
Alli R xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Karen 

I cant begin to imagine what you must be going thru - but please dont make any rash decisions
Hoping there is some good news at tomorrows scan 

Looby xx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Karen
So sorry to hear your news   I have been following your ups and downs and was really happy for you on your BFP. I hope that baby 3 is there tomorrow.
Good luck for tomorrow, stay strong and what ever happens remember there are people who care about and love you.
Ba
x


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Karen 

I was following your diary and also visited your website, I just wanted to send you a big   and I sincerely hope you get good news tomorrow   
Emma xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

karen

I just wanted to say I have recently had triplets and at my 6 week scan I was told that I had lost one of the babies, they said the sac had started to disintegrate and there was no heartbeat.  2 weeks later when I went back for a scan it had re-appeared again.  Hope everything turns out ok for you hunny.

jo
#x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

I don't post on here normally so please forgive me for gatecrashing, but I just noticed this thread and wanted to send you some moral support   I can't answer your questions I'm sorry hun, but I can only imagine how distressed you are tonight.  I truly hope tomorrow brings you some 

Take care

Amandaxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi appleton

I've just seen this post and although I can't offer any words of wisdom, just wanted to say I hope you have some better news tomorrow, I can only begin to imagine how distressed you must be feeling. 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Just wanted to wish you loads of luck for tomorrow hun       

Love cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry to gatecrash also, i just noticed this thread at the bottom on main page... 

I gave birth to a singleton last year, but at 6+ weeks there was no heartbeat and I was booked in for a d&c two weeks later but also a scan just to make sure there was no viable pregnancy.  There was a viable pregnancy and Alex was simply a late implanter.

I can only imagine how distressed you must feel now with your previous losses but please don't make any rash decisions based on your previous experiences, this happens often and another week can make such a difference.  I completely know how you feel wanting to be rid of an unviable pregnancy as I felt exactly the same when I was told my baby was most likely dead and I too wanted rid as soon as possible but am so so glad that I waited to have that later scan.

I sincerely hope that you get wonderful news tomorrow, I will be thinking of you and looking for your update.

Bev xx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Karen,

We've never spoke before but I've previously read your posts.  I was so happy for you when I read that you were pg and w/2 or more.  
I'm so sorry for everything you've gone through in the past and what you must be going through right now. 
I will be praying hard for you that everything turns out okay.

Best of luck tomorrow and in the future,
PoohBear11778


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Hun

I am sooooo pleased for you, I didn't know how to answer the message that you posted, I felt so sorry for you, I couldn't find the right words ( I tried to 3 times!)  

Your scan is amazing and a really beautiful picture.  

Look after yourself (midwives orders!!) and put your feet up 

Take care x


----------

